# Silvia vs 240sx



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Veilside has one mean ass body kit for the S14 Silvia. I know that that model silvia and the 240 (same coorosponding years) are mainly the same car (with obvious differences) and I would assume the S14 body kit would fit an american 240 but I would REALLY like to make sure before I go spending 2k+. So I would like to know if the S14 kit will fit a 96 240.??


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm about 99% sure that it will. why not call VS and ask them? you'll get a much clearer and exact answer from them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

he is 99% sure i am 100% sure!!!

240 s14 U.S and silvia 14 are the same!! (95-96)

240sx U.S are different (97-98)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

thanks! I was pretty sure they would be the same but just wanted a little reasurance.. Have any of you looked at their kit? One word... BEAUTIFUL! (the paint helps a lot)


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

what does the s14 run stock in the 1/4 mile ( 2 liter and the 2.4 liter)????


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why was a 9 month old thread revived??

by 2 liter i'm assuming you're talking about sr20det and by 2.4, i'm assuming you're talking about ka24de.. here's a link

www.google.com


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow this thread is so old, i could of had sex with a girl and gotten her pregnant, and we would of had the kid by now 



too bad that shit doesn't happen


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... and i was about to post a pic of my buddy's car that HAS this kit...

and why the hell was there a question about 1/4 mile times in THIS thread....?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I think you should hold off on the body kit all together until you get a nice powerful engine in your car!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wow this thread is so old, i could of had sex with a girl and gotten her pregnant, and we would of had the kid by now
> 
> 
> 
> too bad that shit doesn't happen


HAHAHAHHAHAAH


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

see my sig


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

DISCLAIMER: Murph made me do it... I wasn't gonna post the pic and keep this OLD thread going.. but I have to do it...










You can JUST see the R32 brakes... hehe
that'll help with the S14 SR going in it next month... hehe
I can't wait and it's not even my car!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

DISCLAMIER: i havn't had sex with a girl since this thread and gotten her pregnant... damn


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow.. nice s14.. *drools*


----------

